

How employees get screwed in private equity deals - yeeguy
http://framethink.wordpress.com/2011/06/24/how-employees-get-screwed-in-private-equity-deals/

======
intended
Are people NDA-ed, preventing them from talking about any of this? Assuming of
course people have a similar experience they want to share.

~~~
jimfl
I worked for a Silver Lake owned company, surviving multiple quarterly
layoffs, and 3 CEOs. The only metric for these companies is EBITA, and
dropping people helps maintain that number. The PE firm is making money all
the while the actual company is hemorrhaging.

------
Tycho
You know what would be useful? A sort of Turnitin for legal documents, where
you could upload your employment contract or whatever and then it would search
an annotated corpus for any pattern matches. It might hone in on one of these
dodgy 'one-liner' loopholes buried in an otherwise generic looking wall of
smallprint, and tell you what sort of trick they're trying to pull.

